# Concerned about public ip when running gentoo through vpn.

## Budoka

I hope this is the right sub-forum. I assumed it would be since it is a networking question and does involve my Gentoo box. If not, my apologies and would appreciate a point to the right subforum.

To get "online" I connect my laptop (Gentoo) via a USB tether to my iPhone. The iPhone runs through a VPN.

I just noticed something odd and a little bit concerning. If I check my Public IP Address on the iPhone I do see that I am successfully connected to my VPN. But, when I check my Public IP Address on my laptop, even though it is using the network connection of my phone, it shows my address as where I actually am/my phone provider. This indicates to me that for some odd reason Gentoo isn't running through my VPN even-though the phone is running through VPN.

Not even sure how or where to troubleshoot this but am thinking since my phone is connecting to the VPN maybe it is a configuration issue on my Gentoo box?

----------

## Hu

How are you determining your public IP?  If your Gentoo system relies on the iPhone for network connectivity and the iPhone is responsible for sending traffic either direct to the provider or over the provider to the VPN, then how can any misconfiguration in the Gentoo system cause traffic to be routed improperly?

----------

## Maitreya

What Hu said, also the traffic in your phone runs trough the vpn as apparently the passtrough function is not.

----------

## Budoka

 *Hu wrote:*   

> How are you determining your public IP?  If your Gentoo system relies on the iPhone for network connectivity and the iPhone is responsible for sending traffic either direct to the provider or over the provider to the VPN, then how can any misconfiguration in the Gentoo system cause traffic to be routed improperly?

 

On both my Gentoo box and phone I check the Public IP via the website www.whatismyip.com.　I also use 

```
curl ifconfig.me
```

 on the gentoo box.

For example, at the moment I am tethered and connected and the Public IP on my phone is showing 198.144.114.176 This is terminating at my VPN in California. My laptop which is using the phone connection is showing 182.249.240.215 which is my actual location.

----------

## Amranu

What is the output of ifconfig -a?

----------

## szatox

I can imagine at least 3 completly different setups that would match your description. Can you provide more details?

What network devices you have in pc and phone (phisical and virtual) and in what what way you want to route between related networks?

----------

## Budoka

 *Amranu wrote:*   

> What is the output of ifconfig -a?

 

Do you want the output of ifconfig when I am connected via my phone or will this suffice?

 *Quote:*   

> $ ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 192.168.10.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255
> ...

 

----------

## Budoka

 *szatox wrote:*   

> I can imagine at least 3 completly different setups that would match your description. Can you provide more details?
> 
> What network devices you have in pc and phone (phisical and virtual) and in what what way you want to route between related networks?

 

Thank you for the help. However I am not really sure what it is you are asking for. Can you give me the command you need output from? Thanks.

----------

## Budoka

This is my 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 when tethered to phone.

 *Quote:*   

> $ ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet6 fe80::ea03:9aff:fe1d:ffd3  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
> ...

 

----------

## Maitreya

The thing is that the "problem" is in the IPhone.

And these are notorious for their non low-level hackability.

The passthrough software doesn't send its traffic over its VPN device.

Easiest fix around this would be to set up the vpn on the computer instead of the phone.

----------

## Budoka

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> The thing is that the "problem" is in the IPhone.
> 
> And these are notorious for their non low-level hackability.
> 
> The passthrough software doesn't send its traffic over its VPN device.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> The passthrough software doesn't send its traffic over its VPN device. 

 

Can you elaborate? Are you saying that the connection doesn't run over a vpn on the phone?

----------

